# milling a HUGE (4 ft diameter by 9 ft long) osage log



## phinds (Oct 19, 2021)

Video's a bit long and boring in places but this is the biggest OO log I've ever heard of. Didn't know they GOT this big.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## chatometry (Oct 26, 2021)

I wonder how many billions of chatoyance samples I could cut out of that log

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Oct 27, 2021)

I wonder how many bows I could make out of that log


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 27, 2021)

Byron Barker said:


> I wonder how many bows I could make out of that log


3, just like how many licks to get to the center of a tootsie-pop...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 27, 2021)

Oh, we gottem big down here. Former boss of mine had one in his back yard that was at least 5' diameter, but was growing at about a 45 deg angle and spread out all over the place. Probably has oodles of compression curl!

When this went down in a storm in Chattanooga - it was the 5th largest in TN. Never could find out who got the log. But I sure wanted it. I think it was on county property and probably was cut up and landfilled!





This one is a witness tree (Battle of Franklin) on the Carnton Plantation - 7' diam but not tall.





The biggest I could find was a little south of Nashville, was measured about 20 years ago at about 7.5' diameter. Vaaaannnnnderbilt Campus has one that is not quite 5' diameter.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR (Oct 30, 2021)

Someone needs to save that poor thing and cut off that hideous wart!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Oct 30, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Oh, we gottem big down here. Former boss of mine had one in his back yard that was at least 5' diameter, but was growing at about a 45 deg angle and spread out all over the place. Probably has oodles of compression curl!
> 
> When this went down in a storm in Chattanooga - it was the 5th largest in TN. Never could find out who got the log. But I sure wanted it. I think it was on county property and probably was cut up and landfilled!
> 
> ...


Trees like that seem to be personalities all their own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

